# démo sur iPad déstinée à un salon



## griffin (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !
Je réalise des visites virtuelles pour des salons, expos etc... et j'ai besoin d'une info importante concernant la manipulation sur iPad.
Un client souhaite une option de sécurisation pour empêcher les visiteurs du salon de sortir de lappli et dutiliser les Ipad de démo à dautres fins que la démo proposée.
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la marche à suivre ?
Merci !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

C'est simple; il te faut une pochette spéciale comportant une prise Kensington pour sécurisé l'appareil, un panneau devant le bouton du bas qui empêchera de sortir de l'application et un pied pour le poser correctement.

Une personne en vend un ici et je sais qu'il existe d'autres solutions. Je ne les aie plue en tète par contre.


----------



## ubusky (28 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> un panneau devant le bouton du bas qui empêchera de sortir de l'application



on peut sortir d'une application avec les "4 doigts", mais on peut sûrement là aussi désactiver l'option...


----------



## Heatflayer (29 Novembre 2011)

Suffit de désactiver les gestes multitouch et c'est réglé


----------



## griffin (29 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ces réponses.

Il suffit donc de désactiver les gestes multitouch ? car l'histoire de la housse qui cache la misère, je me vois mal dire ça à mon client...

D'autres pistes sinon ?


----------



## Fred 80 (29 Novembre 2011)

Le terme de housse ne doit pas  adapté, c'est probablement plus une coque qui empêche le vol de l'appareil et une utilisation non conforme


----------



## griffin (29 Novembre 2011)

ok merci

je vais me rendre à l'ApStore, j'aurai sûrement des infos à ce sujet


----------



## macmans (30 Novembre 2011)

car l'histoire de la housse qui cache la misère .


----------



## griffin (30 Novembre 2011)

alors je me suis renseigné, c'est au moment du développement de l'appli que l'on intègre une composante permettant de bloquer l'iPad sur l'appli en question.

donc on oublie les housses et autres caches misères...


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2011)

C'est une solution en effet. Mais il ne faut pas quitter la machine des yeux sinon, gare au vole.


----------



## griffin (30 Novembre 2011)

en fait les ipad sont dans des socles verrouillés
sinon obligé d'employer des vigiles


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Tant que j'y suis j'en profite j'ai une question ^^

Sur une appli propriétaire comme ça, pour la quitter (faut bien la fermer un jour ou un autre cette appli !), ça fonctionne comment ? Genre un paramètre caché ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2011)

Il suffit de mettre une fonction quitter dans les préférences et verrouillée par code


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai ... Suffisait d'y penser :bebe:


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2011)

@griffin, une petite recherche avec "notre ami google" et tu trouveras "ipstand.fr".


----------

